# iPhone 6S ou 6S Plus?



## Majestixs (24 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,
Actuellement avec un 5S, le 6 me tente de plus en plus!
Du coup je souhaite passer sur un S par rapport à la longévité des performances.
Mais ma question se pose sur la taille de l'écran.
J'ai eu l'occasion de tester le 6 qui me convient bien mais jamais le Plus.
Mon utilisation est sms, téléphone, lecture d'articles, petits jeux et navigation web.
Que me conseillez vous?
Ce qui me freine sur le Plus est son encombrement dans ma poche de jean, qu'en pensez vous?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Macounette (25 Janvier 2016)

Mon conseil: fais comme bon nombre d'entre nous, va dans un magasin où tu peux les prendre en main en toute tranquillité… "joue" avec le plus possible… au bout d'une demi-heure (voire plus) tu seras en mesure de prendre ta décision en toute connaissance de cause.

Pour la poche de jean, ça rentre à l'arrière mais ça dépasse… je ne le porte ainsi que pour un très court trajet, par exemple entre la cuisine et le salon si j'ai les mains chargées


----------



## Majestixs (25 Janvier 2016)

Merci du retour! 
Je vais faire un tour dans un Apple Store, c'est plus judicieux en effet


----------



## Karamazow (25 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Je me pose également la même question !

Dans mon cas il s'agit de remplacer mon vénérable iPhone 3GS 16 Go. Oui oui, vous avez bien lu ! Je l'ai acheté à sa sortie en juin 2009. 

Maintenant il donne des signes de fatigue (parfois la batterie se draine en 2heures, parfois il fonctionne bien), puis j'ai eu progressivement des incompatibilités qui sont apparues avec des applications qui ne dialoguent plus avec les serveurs des développeurs : MacG, ESPN F1, ma banque (crédit coop), SNCF Direct, etc...

J'ai pris en main les 2 modèles iPhone 6S et 6SPlus donc ça s'est fait.

Vous l'aurez compris, je suis quelqu'un qui achète un appareil pour le garder dans le temps, jusqu'au bout. Dans ce cadre, l'autonomie supérieure du modèle "Plus" m'attire grandement. Est-ce que cette batterie plus capacitaire sera un gage de meilleure durée de vie de l'appareil ?

L'optique stabilisée pour les vidéos me semble intéressante, bien que je n'arrive pas à évaluer objectivement si il y a un réel gain. Là je m'en remets à ceux qui auront pu tester de façon approfondi les 2 modèles. Est-ce que la stabilisation optique de l'image en vidéo est clairement perceptible ?

Mon 3GS me sert à enregistrer mes footing et sorties VTT sur Runtastic. Est-ce que le modèle "Plus" se portera aisément avec un brassard pour la course à Pied ? Il est un peu plus lourd que mon 3G: 
- 135gr pour le 3GS
- 143gr pour le 6S
- 192gr pour le 6S Plus

Avec le 6SPlus, cela représentera une augmentation de 50% tout de même ! Et puis, ce que je redoute, c'est d'attirer un peu trop l'attention des jaloux dans l'environnement immédiat lorsque je cours. Naturellement, je cours écran éteint, mais bon un 6SPlus c'est quand même un peu imposant au bras !

Voilà, sinon sur la capacité, j'ai bien envie de craquer et me prendre le 128 Go pour les raisons suivantes: 

- j'ai 55 Go de musique que je souhaite avoir en local y compris quand je n'ai pas de réseau,
- je compte faire des vidéos et photos avec l'iPhone en appoint de mon Reflex (pour les photos) et ma camera DSLR HD pour les vidéos. Et sur ce point j'ai pas envie d'être contraint en espace.
- j'ai envie de stocker quelques petits films de façon à ce que mon iPhone serve aussi lors des longs trajets en voiture.

Je précise que je ne souhaite pas attendre l'iPhone 7, car je redoute le retrait du port Jack, et je ne veux pas entendre parler de l'induction pour la recharge : le rendement électrique est mauvais et je trouve que ce n'est pas si pratique (il faut un dock là où je vais, et l'iphone n'est pas utilisable lors de la recharge sauf à le laisser immobile).

Voilà, je vous remercie à tous pour vos commentaires qui me permettront de faire le choix !


----------



## Macounette (25 Janvier 2016)

Chapeau pour la longévité de ton 3GS ! C'est remarquable !
Pour répondre à tes questions, notamment à celle-ci:


Karamazow a dit:


> Est-ce que le modèle "Plus" se portera aisément avec un brassard pour la course à Pied ?


La réponse est... oui et non.
Oui, car des brassards existent pour le 6(S) Plus. Ils sont plutôt bien faits, l'iPhone sera bien protégé.
Non, car il faut que ton bras soit assez "costaud" (ou "large") pour supporter le poids du 6S Plus. Tu vas remarquer la différence avec ton 3GS (je l'ai remarquée avec le 5S). Il faudra t'y habituer, et serrer le brassard un peu plus car sinon le poids du téléphone tire le brassard vers le bas. Mais c'est faisable 

Pour la capacité, rien à dire, 128 Go c'est ce que j'ai pris aussi


----------



## Majestixs (25 Janvier 2016)

Je reviens sur la batterie, la différence est vraiment palpable entre le 6S et le Plus? Et dans quelle mesure?


----------



## Karamazow (26 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Pour la capacité, rien à dire, 128 Go c'est ce que j'ai pris aussi



Merci pour ton retour d'expérience, mais j'ai une question supplémentaire: est-ce que tu possèdes le 6S Plus et que tu cours avec en utilisant un brassard ?

Je suis plutôt sportif (enfin en tout cas j'étais bon à 20 ans, maintenant j'ai la trentaine). Donc je ne pense pas que le surcroît de poids sera gênant. 

Est-ce que tu peux me confirmer que pour toi ça passe avec le 6SPlus, ou est-ce que tu ne sors plus que avec ton iWatch ?

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse


----------



## Karamazow (26 Janvier 2016)

Brtrnd a dit:


> Je reviens sur la batterie, la différence est vraiment palpable entre le 6S et le Plus? Et dans quelle mesure?



Tous les tests sur internet montrent une nette supériorité du modèle "Plus" concernant l'autonomie. Je pense que sur ce point nous pouvons faire confiance sur le caractère "objectif" des tests et essais.


----------



## Macounette (26 Janvier 2016)

Karamazow a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour d'expérience, mais j'ai une question supplémentaire: est-ce que tu possèdes le 6S Plus et que tu cours avec en utilisant un brassard ?


Mais oui, relis ma réponse ci-dessus, ce que je raconte, c'est basé sur mon expérience... 



Karamazow a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux me confirmer que pour toi ça passe avec le 6SPlus, ou est-ce que tu ne sors plus que avec ton iWatch ?


Je n'ai pas d'iWatch.... 
... j'ai une Apple Watch. 
Sérieusement, je prends toujours mon iPhone avec moi, pour des raisons de sécurité notamment...


----------



## Karamazow (26 Janvier 2016)

OK merci pour ta confirmation !

Et oui, Apple Watch... et non pas iWatch je suis vraiment à la masse !


----------



## ValeRoss46 (27 Janvier 2016)

J'ai eu un iPhone 6, un iPhone 6 Plus et maintenant un 6s Plus.
La différence en termes d'autonomie est largement notable. Avec le 6 je tenais difficilement la journée, avec le Plus largement la journée voir 2 jours si je l'utilise modérément.


----------



## Majestixs (27 Janvier 2016)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> J'ai eu un iPhone 6, un iPhone 6 Plus et maintenant un 6s Plus.
> La différence en termes d'autonomie est largement notable. Avec le 6 je tenais difficilement la journée, avec le Plus largement la journée voir 2 jours si je l'utilise modérément.


Merci du retour !


----------



## Karamazow (28 Janvier 2016)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Avec le 6 je tenais difficilement la journée, avec le Plus largement la journée voir 2 jours si je l'utilise modérément.



Yes merci beaucoup pour ton feeback !

Faut que j'aille reprendre en main une autre fois le 6SPlus pour confirmer que j'arriverai à m'en sortir avec une telle taille !


J'ai un iPhone de 3,5" donc la différence est flagrante !


----------



## ValeRoss46 (28 Janvier 2016)

Il est certains que niveau ergonomie c'est pas le mieux, mais j'ai fais le choix d'avoir une batterie qui tiens la route et surtout d'avoir un écran confortable. Je regarde beaucoup de vidéos, donc un 5,5" est un vrai plus! ; )


----------



## Karamazow (29 Janvier 2016)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Il est certains que niveau ergonomie c'est pas le mieux, mais j'ai fais le choix d'avoir une batterie qui tiens la route et surtout d'avoir un écran confortable. Je regarde beaucoup de vidéos, donc un 5,5" est un vrai plus! ; )



Tout à l'heure je retourne prendre en main l'iPhone 6S Plus pour vérifier encore une fois la prise en main !


----------



## Majestixs (29 Janvier 2016)

Karamazow a dit:


> Tout à l'heure je retourne prendre en main l'iPhone 6S Plus pour vérifier encore une fois la prise en main !


Alors ton ressenti? Ça m'intéresse, je compte prendre ma décision bientôt


----------



## Karamazow (29 Janvier 2016)

Brtrnd a dit:


> Alors ton ressenti? Ça m'intéresse, je compte prendre ma décision bientôt



Hé hé !

Mon ressenti c'est que le 6S Plus me conviendra parfaitement ! Je prendrai le modèle Gris Sidéral en 128 Go.

Là je suis en train de m'assurer que j'aurai la monnaie sur mon compte courant et je regarde également les accessoires que je vais acheter.

Dans le désordre, il me faudra trouver :
- Une coque discrète, classe et durable: pour l'instant je suis assez attiré par les coques en cuir Apple, le modèle noir ou gris foncé me plaît bien.
- Un brassard pour le footing
- Un dock discret et joli pour la recharge sur ma table de chevet
- Un support pour m'en servir de GPS en voiture.

Voilà, tiens moi au courant de ton achat et également de tes recherches concernant les accessoires !


----------



## Macounette (29 Janvier 2016)

Karamazow a dit:


> Mon ressenti c'est que le 6S Plus me conviendra parfaitement ! Je prendrai le modèle Gris Sidéral en 128 Go.


Trèèès bon choix  (j'ai le même modèle, mais en silver )



Karamazow a dit:


> - Une coque discrète, classe et durable: pour l'instant je suis assez attiré par les coques en cuir Apple, le modèle noir ou gris foncé me plaît bien.


Hm, pour la durabilité, pas sûre que les coques en cuir Apple le soient (en tout cas d'après ce test fait par MacGé). Je suis plutôt convaincue par les coques en silicone d'Apple. Elles sont très douces au toucher, ne "collent" pas et ne ramassent pas de poussières.


----------



## Karamazow (1 Février 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Hm, pour la durabilité, pas sûre que les coques en cuir Apple le soient (en tout cas d'après ce test fait par MacGé). Je suis plutôt convaincue par les coques en silicone d'Apple. Elles sont très douces au toucher, ne "collent" pas et ne ramassent pas de poussières.



Ok merci pour ce feedback ! En plus, le prix est moins élevé pour les modèles en silicone !


----------



## Majestixs (1 Février 2016)

Bon, je suis allez en Apple Store aujourd'hui. Et personnellement le 6S me convient plus, l'encombrement du Plus est un réel problème pour moi.
Concernant la coque, celle en silicone rend vraiment bien!


----------



## Karamazow (2 Février 2016)

Brtrnd a dit:


> Bon, je suis allez en Apple Store aujourd'hui. Et personnellement le 6S me convient plus, l'encombrement du Plus est un réel problème pour moi.
> Concernant la coque, celle en silicone rend vraiment bien!



Merci pour ton feedback à toi aussi !

Argh, c'est un vrai problème pour moi, car au vu de vos réactions, je redoute d'être gêné par la taille du 6SPlus ! Mais d'un autre côté, le fait d'avoir un écran plus grand sera plus confortable pour le visionnage de vidéos, et d'autre part le surcroît d'autonomie sera un vrai Plus aussi pour le côté nomade et aussi pour la durabilité de l'appareil !

Pour rappel je suis toujours avec mon vaillant 3GS qui tient encore la barre, moyennant une recharge le soir et une utilisation modérée la journée. L'appareil a 6 ans 1/2 tout de même !


----------



## Macounette (5 Février 2016)

Toujours pas passé commande?


----------



## Karamazow (6 Février 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Toujours pas passé commande?



Salut,

Non car je suis complètement surchargé au travail.

En tout cas l'article de iGen sur les 3 pires iPhone me renforce dans le choix de prendre un modèle "S" (ne pas attendre le 7).


----------



## Karamazow (24 Février 2016)

Ca y est j'ai mon 6S Plus 128 Go !


----------



## Oli35 (24 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

J'hésite entre ces deux modèles. Tous deux doivent proposer une excellente autonomie, le 6+ sera moins cher, en revanche le 6S+ aura le 3D Touch et plus de RAM, pas forcément indispensables.

A priori je penche pour le 6+, mais est-ce qu'il est encore soumis à la fragilité "bendgate" ?
Je ne voudrais pas investir pour le retrouver voilé si je le mets dans une poche de pantalon. Néanmoins, quel que soit le modèle, je le mettrai dans une coque rigide de protection.

Merci


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

Dans tous les cas prends un 64Go... Et le 6S se retrouve cher dans cette config... Ça peut t'aider à trancher. 

Pour ce qui est de la solidité, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir vu des re-tests sur les modèles de cette année. Je ne sais donc pas si Apple a changé l'alu en douce ou si la structure a été revue, là encore en douce... Ce qui est certain c'est donc qu'Apple n'a strictement pas communiqué sur le sujet.


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

Je confirme pour les coques en cuir... Celles du 5S étaient catastrophiques si on prenait une couleur. Une connaissance avait une bleu clair, elle était devenue absolument dégueulasse ! Un pote en avait une noire, elle a bien mieux tenu que la bleue, mais il y faisait infiniment attention. 

Un autre pote a eu la noire en cuir pour l'iPhone 6 et c'était pas génial non plus... Couverte de griffures en quelques semaines. Il était très déçu. 

Le pote qui avait la housse noire pour 5S et qui en prenait grand soin n'a pas retenté l'expérience cuir avec Apple. Il s'est pris un 6S argent avec une coque en silicone bleu marine. C'est très très beau. Mais la coque commence à devenir brillante par endroits, là où elle doit frotter. Il ne l'a pas depuis très longtemps pourtant... Ça reste très localisé et pas trop trop visible pour le moment. Je pense qu'il y faisait moins attention qu'à sa coque en cuir, parce que le silicone semble moins fragile, mais faut pas trop la négliger non plus visiblement.


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2016)

Résultat, prendre plusieurs coques et en changer régulièrement #fashionvictim  cela évite qu'une seule coque s'use prématurément.


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

T'as vu leur prix ??? [emoji57] T'as un iPod shuffle en promo pour le prix d'une coque Apple...


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2016)

Rienàpéter. 
Je n'ai pas besoin d'iPod shuffle, j'ai besoin de plusieurs coques  notamment pour les accorder avec mes vêtements ou bien avec le bracelet de mon iPhone, ou selon mon humeur. _(gérer ses besoins et ses attentes, toussa...)  _


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

Bon l'iPod c'était un exemple... [emoji57] Disons que ces coques en silicone ou cuir ne doivent pas coûter plus de 2€ à produire et qu'elles sont vendues un prix élevé. Trop élevé pour que le commun des mortels puisse s'en faire une garde robe [emoji6]


----------



## Macounette (26 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Bon l'iPod c'était un exemple... [emoji57] Disons que ces coques en silicone ou cuir ne doivent pas coûter plus de 2€ à produire et qu'elles sont vendues un prix élevé. Trop élevé pour que le commun des mortels puisse s'en faire une garde robe [emoji6]


Certes. Mais c'est une question de priorités. En outre, celui ou celle qui peut s'offrir un iPhone peut s'offrir un accessoire de temps en temps


----------



## woulf (26 Février 2016)

Oli35 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A priori je penche pour le 6+, mais est-ce qu'il est encore soumis à la fragilité "bendgate" ?



Mon 6+ que j'ai depuis le début de l'été n'est pas encore tordu ^^ Il est dans une simple coque transparente, avec une protection en verre sur l'écran (qui ne doit pas rigidifier beaucoup l'ensemble, hein). Je dirais qu'à moins de s'asseoir avec le téléphone dans une poche arrière, dans le cadre d'une utilisation "normale" ça ne devrait pas trop arriver...


----------



## woulf (26 Février 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Certes. Mais c'est une question de priorités. En outre, celui ou celle qui peut s'offrir un iPhone peut s'offrir un accessoire de temps en temps



Surtout, chacun se fait plaisir comme il l'entend  Personnellement, lorsqu'au moment de l'achat de mon iPad air 2, le vendeur m'a gentiment proposé un smartcase à près de 100$ canadien, qui correspondait à l'économie faite ce jour-là sur l'pad en promo, j'ai dit non merci et j'en ai trouvé une qui me convenait sur amazon pour 20$.
Je crois que c'est surtout parce que je trouvais dans l'absolu que 100$ pour une smartcase, c'était juste... trop cher. Et que, d'un point de vue purement monétaire, je voulais dépenser le moins possible pour ça ^^


----------



## Macounette (26 Février 2016)

J'avoue, je suis un peu une collectionneuse de coques...  un peu comme les t-shirts ou un autre souvenir qu'on achète lorsqu'on va quelque part. Au lieu d'acheter une babiole quelconque en souvenir, j'achète une coque pour mon iPhone. 
Ceci dit, les plus chères que j'aie achetées sont celles d'Apple...


----------



## Karamazow (26 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Personnellement, après 2 jours de recherches sur internet, je viens de commander l'article suivant sur la Fnac :l'étui Folio Strada du fabricant OtterBox en version Cuir Noir.

Voici le lien vers le produit du constructeur: http://www.otterbox.com/en-us/iphone-6-plus-6s-plus/strada-series-case/apl40-iphp15.html

Et voici une vidéo de test : 




Au départ avec la vidéo je n'avais pas identifié que l'étui pouvait permettre d'installer l'iPhone en mode chevalet/paysage pour la lecture de vidéos. Puis quand j'ai vu sur le site d'OtterBox que c'était possible, j'ai choisi ce modèle. 

Il a l'avantage d'être en cuir ce qui est plus classieux que les autres modèles comme le Classic Shell de Tech21.


----------



## woulf (26 Février 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> J'avoue, je suis un peu une collectionneuse de coques...  un peu comme les t-shirts ou un autre souvenir qu'on achète lorsqu'on va quelque part. Au lieu d'acheter une babiole quelconque en souvenir, j'achète une coque pour mon iPhone.
> Ceci dit, les plus chères que j'aie achetées sont celles d'Apple...



Et puis il y a ce petit côté "oh ! J'ai un nouveau téléphone  " lorsqu'on passe à une nouvelle coque. En fait, c'est un moyen économique de "changer" de téléphone ^^


----------



## Karamazow (1 Mars 2016)

En ce moment je déborde de boulot, mais je peux vous dire que le 6S+ est un vrai régal d'utilisation !

Et quelle évolution depuis le 3GS !

La housse OtterBox est excellente. Elle n’épaissit pas trop l'iPhone. L'ensemble a un côté classe.


----------

